# Anyone able to access August 2018 tax summary?



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

A week ago I went to access the August 2018 tax summary but it wasn't posted.

Since U.S. Quarterly Taxes are due today (September 15, 2018) I thought it would be posted. It wasn't. Then when I call the support line it says its not receiving calls which I assume is because the Uber pay system is currently not working and drivers are obviously beyond upset (seems to be a national problem based on the forum board).

Bottom line.....has anyone been able to access the August summary from the Uber Partner website? I obviously cannot do my quarterly taxes without it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uhh... we are getting to the point where Dhara might just disappear with a billion in embezzled funds.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

nouberipo said:


> A week ago I went to access the August 2018 tax summary but it wasn't posted.
> 
> Since U.S. Quarterly Taxes are due today (September 15, 2018) I thought it would be posted. It wasn't. Then when I call the support line it says its not receiving calls which I assume is because the Uber pay system is currently not working and drivers are obviously beyond upset (seems to be a national problem based on the forum board).
> 
> Bottom line.....has anyone been able to access the August summary from the Uber Partner website? I obviously cannot do my quarterly taxes without it.


Remember, Uber is not required to keep any tax records for you. As a business owner you should be keeping your own records.


----------

